# Problème de wifi avec Yosemite



## teef (18 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre des difficultés de connexion en wifi depuis que je suis passée sous yosemite et iOS 8.
J'ai une freebox révolution + un répéteur. En ce qui concerne mon macbook pro, il est capable de se connecter au répéteur mais pas au réseau propre de la freebox ("échec de la connexion" après saisie de la clé WPA), en ce qui concerne mon iPhone et mon ipad, ils ne peuvent au contraire que se connecter sur le réseau de la freebox, pas sur le répéteur (ça mouline pendant des heures, ou ça se connecte mais aucune donnée n'entre ou ne sort)

J'ai fait une installation propre de yosemite et d'iOS 8.0.2 aujourd'hui, en pensant arranger le problème mais il n'en est rien, la situation est toujours la même. J'ai redémarré ma box, rien à faire. J'hésite à faire un reset mais ça m'embêterai car j'ai pas mal de trucs sur le disque dur de la freebox.

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Bergeron (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Supprimez la connexion actuelle WIFI et installez-la à nouveau.
J'ai eu le problème avec Maverick et Yosemite. Ça a fonctionné les deux fois.
Guy


----------



## teef (20 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Merci de votre réponse.

J'ai essayé mais ça n'a pas fonctionné malheureusement.


----------



## xbuz (22 Octobre 2014)

J'ai le même problème.
Dès que je sors mon McBookAir de veille, il ne se connecte pas au réseau,
alors que toutes les autres machines de la maison n'ont aucun problème.
Je suis obligé de désactiver le wifi et le réactiver. Ca met à chaque fois 2 bonnes minutes.
J'ai vu sur un site us qu'il y aurait un problème avec les réseaux à 5ghz...?


----------



## macrocosme (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

Dans les Préférences réseau> WIFI > , remontez votre box en haut de la pile des réseaux préférés > OK.


----------



## xbuz (22 Octobre 2014)

macrocosme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dans les Préférences réseau> WIFI > , remontez votre box en haut de la pile des réseaux préférés > OK.



C'est fait déjà, ça ne change rien! 
Merci quand même

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h36 ----------

Ce qui est étrange, c'est que je vois apparaitre d'autres réseaux Free, dont les free wifi et free wifi secure
mais pas le mien. Je suis obligé de désactiver/réactiver pour qu'il apparaisse


----------



## dainfamous (22 Octobre 2014)

sous Mavericks j'avais un pb un peu similaire dû au fait que ma box n'avait pas rebooté depuis plus d'un mois, donc après reboot cela m'avait résolu le pb!
sous Yosemite je n'ai pas encore été confronté à ce pb!


----------



## xbuz (22 Octobre 2014)

Je l'ai déjà rebooté plusieurs fois, mais ce n'est pas mieux
Ce qui est étrange, c'est que mon réseau n'apparait pas en sortie de veille du mac,
alors qu'il voit d'autres réseaux freebox dont les freewifi et freewifi secure


----------



## macrocosme (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,
Dans un premier temps, l'action que j'ai indiquée ci-dessus a fonctionné.
Ensuite, comme vous, FreeWIFI et FreeWifi Secure visibles mais pas la box.

Retour à la normale après avoir redémarré la box.


----------



## Fanfwe (24 Octobre 2014)

J'ai eu le meme probleme chez moi.
J'ai désactivé le mode 802.11n de la Freebox et le probleme a disparu.
Ca se connecte en 802.11g mais au moins c'est stable.


----------



## okosha (26 Octobre 2014)

Salut ,
J'ai eu le même problème sur mon Macbook pro de 2013, que j'ai résolu en désactivant le Bluetooth.
reste plus qu'à attendre une correction de la part d'Apple ....


----------



## herbe (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir, en ce qui me concerne le problème est présent de la même façon que je sois connecté en wifi, à la maison ou ailleurs et en ethernet à la maison, il faut cinq à dix minutes pour que je sois connecté à internet mais pas au réseau car je peux me connecter aux périphériques comme les imprimantes par exemple. J'observe que si je passe du réseau ethernet au wifi et vice et versa, l'icône dans la barre de menu ne change pas d'aspect et affiche le wifi désactivé même si il est actif (seul un redémarrage règle ce problème accessoire), Tim un correctif d'urgence s'il te plaît!


----------



## GGERARD (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
j'ai eu le même problème et après des recherches sur le site Apple j'ai effectué ce qui suit :

The Directory you need to delete files from: /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration*/

Delete all of the following:
com.apple.airport.preferences.plist
com.apple.network.identification.plist
com.apple.wifi.message-tracer.plist
NetworkInterfaces.plist
preferences.plist

En clair je suis allé dans Finder-Macintosh HD _ bibliothèque - Préférences et j'ai supprimé les fichiers indiqués ci-dessus.
J'ai rebooté et depuis cela semble fonctionner.
GGERARD


----------



## dumas75 (4 Novembre 2014)

Désactiver le Bluetooth.
Bluetooth et Wifi ne font toujours pas bon ménage sur Mac :-(


----------



## GGERARD (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Désactiver le Bluetooth je veux bien mais comment on fait avec un clavier et une souris sans fils?
GGERARD


----------



## herbe (4 Novembre 2014)

GGERARD a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai eu le même problème et après des recherches sur le site Apple j'ai effectué ce qui suit :
> 
> The Directory you need to delete files from: /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration*/
> ...



En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas le fichier SystemConfiguration*/, comment est-ce possible?


----------



## dumas75 (4 Novembre 2014)

/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/

sans astérisque (*)


----------



## Deborah (4 Novembre 2014)

bonjour à Tous`
Depuis Yosemite, installé sur mes deux Max (McBook Pro & Mac Mini) je ne peux lus envoyer de mail via Mail - et mes ordinateurs refusent de communiquer ! 
Je tente vos solutions et je reviens vous dire.
Hélas ! Rien de changé.
Je me souviens que dans un cas similaire le technicien de Free m'avait fait changer le nom de mon réseau. Mais je ne sais plus comment on fait.


----------



## herbe (4 Novembre 2014)

dumas75 a dit:


> /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/
> 
> sans astérisque (*)



Avec ou sans astérisque, je n'ai pas de dossier SystemConfiguration!

Et je précise que j'ai le même problème en wifi et en ethernet, il faut 10 minutes en général pour que la connexion s'opère, je parle bien d'internet, pour le reste, je vois tout de suite les imprimantes, nas etc ... Merci pour votre retour - Rémi


----------

